# Lmao you can’t deny bbc theory anymore, my drug dealer in high school confirms it



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

He was always surrounded by girls, and I remember he get expelled for fucking a girl in a neighbors backyard near the school during lunch.

bbc theory is legit






































say it with me now 
BBC
BBC
BBC
BBC
BBC


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bbc theory is legit for slaying degenerate whores, nothing more.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

just checked his instagram, this guy looks tall as fuck and decent though, so it’s quite expected.

I’d say a lot of trashy white girls or girls who want to “rebel” fuck BBCs.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He was always surrounded by girls, and I remember he get expelled for fucking a girl in a neighbors backyard near the school during lunch.
> 
> bbc theory is legit
> 
> ...


Is it BBC Theory or Status theory


----------



## disillusioned (Oct 30, 2019)

*drug dealer*


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> Is it BBC Theory or Status theory


He was kinda popular but it’s more bbc theory id say


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Bbc theory is legit for degenerate whores, nothing more.


Not exclusive too but partly yes. tbh calling w woman degenerate because she likes big cock is quite hypocritical, a man is not degenerate for liking a big bum but if a woman like a BBC even if he’s a criminal that’s degenerate


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Bbc theory is legit for slaying degenerate whores, nothing more.



AWALT


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 30, 2019)

retards like @disillusioned cope in lala land

bbc theory is reality, do not deny it.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Bbc theory is legit for slaying degenerate whores, nothing more.


I know some of those girls 

Their parents are rich af and they were in all advanced classes jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 30, 2019)

Subhumans but pussy is pussy


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Not exclusive too but partly yes. tbh calling w woman degenerate because she likes big cock is quite hypocritical, a man is not degenerate for liking a big bum but if a woman like a BBC even if he’s a criminal that’s degenerate



Disagree, foids who go for bbc will fuck anything @Enigmatic93 will confirm. A bitch who will fuck anything is a whore.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 30, 2019)

Just be black theory confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I know some of those girls
> 
> Their parents are rich af and they were in all advanced classes jfl



I never said high class, I Said degenerate whores, doesn’t matter if you are rich/high class


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Disagree, foids who go for bbc will fuck anything @Enigmatic93 will confirm. A bitch who will fuck anything is a whore.


Yeah at the end of the day you use the cards you’re dealt with


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Disagree, foids who go for bbc will fuck anything @Enigmatic93 will confirm. A bitch who will fuck anything is a whore.



shitskin hindu cope


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 30, 2019)

Notice how all of them look like degenerate whores


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I know some of those girls
> 
> Their parents are rich af and they were in all advanced classes jfl


Yeah as I said bro, the case is the same in UK. Lots of “degenerate women” who are middle clas and above will fuck black boys to “rebel” against tradition


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 30, 2019)

I could do the same regarding JBW with them slaying gooks and blacks.

Statistics prove whites have a higher SMV but I don't expect you to understand all of that


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 30, 2019)

black man fetish makes no sense, I'd say it works for dumb whores cause they think they all have big dicks, in the end it's the big dick theory and not bbc


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> shitskin hindu cope



If bbc theory is legit why is your 6’5 ass incel?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I could do the same regarding JBW with them slaying gooks and blacks.
> 
> Statistics prove whites have a higher SMV but I don't expect you to understand all of that



Everyone knows whites have higher SMV


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Message me far right instagram she’s sexy


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I could do the same regarding JBW with them slaying gooks and blacks.
> 
> Statistics prove whites have a higher SMV but I don't expect you to understand all of that


The cope is strong with this one

Keep crying in your room for me


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> If bbc theory is legit why is 6’5 ass incel?



Cuz im a low T artincel, im in the wrong niche


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Everyone knows whites have higher SMV


And those same statistics also show how blacks aren't desirable in the eyes of white women and especially asian women.


Bobbu flay said:


> The cope is strong with this one
> 
> Keep crying in your room for me
> View attachment 150909


copes me strongly


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 30, 2019)

He’s gl + thughaloed that’s all


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> black man fetish makes no sense, I'd say it works for dumb whores cause they think they all have big dicks, in the end it's the big dick theory and not bbc


yeah jfl, some girls in UK exclusively wanna fuck foreign people, so ethnic white to BBC. Stupid butI guess white boys are boring to them lol


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> And those same statistics also show how blacks aren't desirable in the eyes of white women and especially asian women.
> 
> copes me strongly


https://looksmax.org/threads/which-race-has-the-second-highest-smv.42530/


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 30, 2019)

If there are two PSL 7 guys who are completely identical except one is white and one is black, most attractive white girls are going to choose the black guy. It is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah at the end of the day you use the cards you’re dealt with



I don’t care if blackcels ascend through bbc theory, good for them, but I wouldn’t date a woman who fucks them; it’s just asking to be cucked and cheated on.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/which-race-has-the-second-highest-smv.42530/


lol,polls made here are not true reflection of everyday life.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/which-race-has-the-second-highest-smv.42530/


I know the threads you made.
But this is just the opinion of males on this forum. The statistics regarding dating websites clearly show they aren't the "BBC overlords takeover" everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 30, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Subhumans but pussy is pussy


You have way too high standards, they look very low iq, but still hot.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I know the threads you made.
> But this is just the opinion of males on this forum. The statistics regarding dating websites clearly show they aren't the "BBC overlords takeover" everyone makes it out to be.


COPEEEEEEE


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> COPEEEEEEE


haha you got me man, I'm coping so hard right now


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> lol,polls made here are not true reflection of everyday life.
> View attachment 150912



Ofc they are, we all go to the schools, we work, some go to parties.
U wish arabs were 2nd, but jews haloed BBCs too much.


----------



## Enlil (Oct 30, 2019)

bbcs me


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> yeah jfl, some girls in UK exclusively wanna fuck foreign people, so ethnic white to BBC. Stupid butI guess white boys are boring to them lol



Where do you live lol ? I have never seen this


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Ofc they are, we all go to the schools, we work, some go to parties.
> U wish arabs were 2nd, but jews haloed BBCs too much.


There are close to no niggers in my school and the few that are here don't get much attention.
The tall white guys do and a few manlets with well developed faces.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Where do you live lol ? I have never seen this


An diverse city, you can guess if you’re smart, i won’t say though. And yeah it’s rare but it was generally the middle class girls, and they never said but looking at their dating history they had dated pretty much all foreign people.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> There are close to no niggers in my school and the few that are here don't get much attention.
> The tall white guys do and a few manlets with well developed faces.



Whites are first


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> There are close to no niggers in my school and the few that are here don't get much attention.
> The tall white guys do and a few manlets with well developed faces.


Your not in America or the uk 

It’s way different overhere


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 30, 2019)

Women just want to get back at their father theory


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> An diverse city, you can guess if you’re smart, i won’t say though. And yeah it’s rare but it was generally the middle class girls, and they never said but looking at their dating history they had dated pretty much all foreign people.



South or north ?


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> South or north ?


🤭🤭


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your not in America or the uk
> 
> It’s way different overhere



They dont understand that america is the one who set the standards, not Romenia, France, Uk, Belgium


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> 🤭🤭



Any city could be diverse jfl


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> They dont understand that america is the one who set the standards, not Romenia, France, Uk, Belgium


How come then most blacks I see in western Europe are mostly incel while yall say they slay in america/uk

America might set standards but that doesnt change what people are attracted too. Blacks might slay in those countries with other ethnicities but i dont think the average white girl goes for black guys.


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 30, 2019)

trash high school girls that are probably listening to black music and want to smoke weed with him


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your not in America or the uk
> 
> It’s way different overhere


yeah I am sure all women in US and UK are obsessed with black men.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> yeah I am sure all women in US and UK are obsessed with black men.


You 100% right


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> How come then most blacks I see in western Europe are mostly incel while yall say they slay in america/uk
> 
> America might set standards but that doesnt change what people are attracted too.


this is true, in UK and USA black guys do well. I don’t think it’s the same in other countries


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You 100% right


hard to believe but whatever I don't know what goes on there.


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 30, 2019)

@Bobbu flay you think light or darkskins have more advantage?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 30, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> How come then most blacks I see in western Europe are mostly incel while yall say they slay in america/uk
> 
> America might set standards but that doesnt change what people are attracted too. Blacks might slay in those countries with other ethnicities but i dont think the average white girl goes for black guys.



Doesnt matter what happens in your country, USA is always the base for theories, europe imigrants are mostly arabs and turbo dark negros.


Avoidant said:


> @Bobbu flay you think light or darkskins have more advantage?



Lighter ofc


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> @Bobbu flay you think light or darkskins have more advantage?


It depends on the girls but definitely from my experience lightskin

It’s the best of both worlds you can hang with the colored people and ethnic girls who aren’t white are still comfortable with you

But you can also easily get at white girls and there comfortable with you also


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 30, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Doesnt matter what happens in your country, USA is always the base for theories, europe imigrants are mostly arabs and turbo dark negros.
> 
> 
> Lighter ofc


Wtf is this for dumbass logic. If anything the American standard are set on European ideals.

This is why when European guys visit America they slay left and right.

Like I said here in Europe they do not slay, at least the majority of them.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Wtf is this for dumbass logic. If anything the American standard are set on European ideals.
> 
> This is why when European guys visit America they slay left and right.
> 
> Like I said here in Europe they do not slay, at least the majority of them.


Why do Americans slay in Europe also?

Because of foreigner halo


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Why do Americans slay in Europe also?
> 
> Because of foreigner halo


Only American tourists I have seen slaying are whites and Hispanics.

A lot of black guys that come here are sometimes not let into clubs etc. because they are associated with African refugees. Sadly this brings their social status down.

I do believe though their results will be different when they visit a place like the UK for example.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 30, 2019)

i mean he’s tall, decently gl, has shit ton of status and money. no reason he shouldn’t slay unless he’s to afraid to leave his house when he gets invited to places and stays inside all day.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i mean he’s tall, decently gl, has shit ton of status and money. no reason he shouldn’t slay unless he’s to afraid to leave his house when he gets invited to places and stays inside all day.


@Pietrosiek


----------



## CopingCel (Oct 30, 2019)

Way to pessimistic view. BBC theory should be be called Just inject shitloads of melatonan 2 theory. Everyone can a BBC with enough of this.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> @Pietrosiek


what?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 30, 2019)

If you think any of these girls are attractive.

It's over for you



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> If you think any of these girls are attractive.
> 
> It's over for you
> 
> ...


Nice cherrypicking and your known for having wierd ridiculously high standards


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> If you think any of these girls are attractive.
> 
> It's over for you
> 
> ...


i see only one


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> your known for having wierd ridiculously high standards










SikKunt said:


> i see only one



Yeah, there are like one or two girls who aren't below average, the rest is just ugly


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> say it with me now
> BBC
> BBC
> BBC
> ...


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 30, 2019)

He’s tall and has a compact midface. Short horsefaced niggas like me get zero play


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> He’s tall and has a compact midface


You mog him


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> He’s tall and has a compact midface. Short horsefaced niggas like me get zero play


Bbc


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 30, 2019)

Why wasn't I tagged?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Why wasn't I tagged?


My bad bro I should’ve done it


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Why wasn't I tagged?


sorry bro I thought u roped


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> sorry bro I thought u roped


#metoo


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 30, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Bbc theory is legit for slaying degenerate whores, nothing more.


/Thread


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> /Thread


Let them cope 

They can’t handle bbc superiority


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Let them cope
> 
> They can’t handle bbc superiority


Jfl. I remember the first time I heard about JBB in real life. Overheard two white girls in my 8th grade year saying "I only like black boys," this was literally 10 years ago. I dunno how that came to be. Hip-hop culture wasn't as big back then.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Jfl. I remember the first time I heard about JBB in real life. Overheard two white girls in my 8th grade year saying "I only like black boys," this was literally 10 years ago. I dunno how that came to be. Hip-hop culture wasn't as big back then.


It’s because of 

BBC


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It’s because of
> 
> BBC


JBB is too real, I've seen all kinds of girls go for black guys. It's on par with JBW from my experience, although with JBB you get gl white girls too, while JBW gets you meh-tier ethnic girls.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JBB is too real, I've seen all kinds of girls go for black guys. It's on par with JBW from my experience, although with JBB you get gl white girls too, while JBW gets you meh-tier ethnic girls.


This is to legit

I’ve seen this irl so many times but these guys just can’t handle it and vehemently deny it


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> This is to legit
> 
> I’ve seen this irl so many times but these guys just can’t handle it and vehemently deny it


Whatever helps them cope. It's usually stormfrontcucks and self-hating deathniks who deny it. Unfortunately we have too many self-hating deathniks.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It’s because of
> 
> BBC


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 30, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Whatever helps them cope. It's usually stormfrontcucks and self-hating deathniks who deny it. Unfortunately we have too many self-hating deathniks.


Self-hating ethnics are fucking losers who should rope. Whenever they suck off white people I wonder if they realize that the people they praise so much (white People) actively laugh at them.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Whatever helps them cope. It's usually stormfrontcucks and self-hating deathniks who deny it. Unfortunately we have too many self-hating deathniks.


Shitskin Hindu dindu cope


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Self-hating ethnics are fucking losers who should rope. Whenever they suck off white people I wonder if they realize that the people they praise so much (white People) actively laugh at them.


This is to true.

They don’t have any pride or self respect whatsoever


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 30, 2019)

no proof for slays


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> no proof for slays


I literally have seen him fucking a girl in the garage at a house party jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I literally have seen him fucking a girl in the garage at a house party jfl


Drunk girls*





He posted this jfl how over is it for y'all


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Drunk girls*


Whatever helps the cope.

I posted a pic of a white girl he fucked who wrote his name on her ass 

Their slaves to the bbc


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 30, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> *drug dealer*


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 30, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> *drug dealer*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 30, 2019)

strong cope itt on both sides.

OP doesnt realise all of these women are on obviously fucking for drugs something adicting enough for former top tier women to fuck fat old truckers.

and the others dont realise this plus they think most women are not whores


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> strong cope itt on both sides.
> 
> OP doesnt realise all of these women are on obviously fucking for drugs something adicting enough for former top tier women to fuck fat old truckers.
> 
> and the others dont realise this plus they think most women are not whores


Lmaooo

Half those girls I know them I’m person 

There parents are rich and their in all advanced classes

This is 109% cope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Lmaooo
> 
> Half those girls I know them I’m person
> 
> ...


jfl even more reason for them to be on drugs lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl even more reason for them to be on drugs lmao


The cope is strong in this one.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> itt


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> The cope is strong in this one.


no reason for me to cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Shitskin Hindu dindu cope


Legit. Dumb ass hindu dindus literally have a caste system based on color  dark = bad, light = good. What a meme.


Blackout.xl said:


> Self-hating ethnics are fucking losers who should rope. Whenever they suck off white people I wonder if they realize that the people they praise so much (white People) actively laugh at them.


High IQ. I find self-hating deathniks worse than stormfrontcucks. Self-hating deathniks suck up to stormfrontcucks and would bend over backwards for them. I found a hilarious but completely serious tweet from a shitskin hindu dindu who was practically some stormfrontcuck's dick on Twitter. If I find it, I will post it to humiliate all these disgusting shitskin hindu dindus. Calling them shitskin is the worst for them, jfl at them.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Grandfather John (Oct 31, 2019)

英国广播公司

*Translation:*
British Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## wristcel (Oct 31, 2019)

I want her on the right ;(


----------



## Cleftcel (Oct 31, 2019)

that white men allow this in their countries is pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Cleftcel said:


> that white men allow this in their countries is pathetic


Bbc is to powerful


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 31, 2019)

*BRUTAL THREAD. BBC THEORY IS THE ONE AND ONLY TRUTH. TO DENY IT IS TO DENY REALITY. PAKIS, SHITKINS, AND OTHER SELF-HATING DEATHNIKS IN SHAMBLES. CUMSKIN COPERS ON SUICIDE WATCH. YOUR ONEITIS IS GETTING RAILED BY A BBC AS I TYPE THIS. OVER FOR YOU BUDDY BOYOS**.*​


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> *BRUTAL THREAD. BBC THEORY IS THE ONE AND ONLY TRUTH. TO DENY IT IS TO DENY REALITY. PAKIS, SHITKINS, AND OTHER SELF-HATING DEATHNIKS IN SHAMBLES. CUMSKIN COPERS ON SUICIDE WATCH. YOUR ONEITIS IS GETTING RAILED BY A BBC AS I TYPE THIS. OVER FOR YOU BUDDY BOYOS**.*​


They can’t cope

their in denial crying as we speak

*BBC *is superior


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> They can’t cope
> 
> their in denial crying as we speak
> 
> *BBC *is superior








*LIVE FOOTAGE OF NEEDLE-DICKED CUMSKINS READING THIS THREAD. THE ONLY COPE IS THE ROPE.*​


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 31, 2019)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 151675
> 
> 
> I want her on the right ;(


*>wanting a used up cum dumpster*


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 31, 2019)

i find it funny that curries are defending white people when they shit on them so much


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> i find it funny that curries are defending white people when they shit on them so much


Exactly it’s pathetic ngl.

I feel like their using their race as a cop out for their looks


----------



## dogapm123 (Oct 31, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Ofc they are, we all go to the schools, we work, some go to parties.
> U wish arabs were 2nd, but jews haloed BBCs too much.


Lol meds are second everyone knows that stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> Lol meds are second everyone knows that stop coping


Keep coping 

bbc is superior


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 31, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> Lol meds are second everyone knows that stop coping



_Well, whats is a black actor in hollywood? A actor
What is a arab actor in hollywood? An arab
What is a indian actor in hollywood? An indian
What is a asian actor in hollywood? An asian

What is a black singer in music industry? A singer
What is a arab singer in music industry? An arab
What is a asian singer in music industry? An asian
What is a indian singer in music industry? An indian

What is a black on sports? An athetle
What is a arab on sports? An arab
What is a asian on sports? An asian
What is a indian on sports? An indian

Aristoteles, 360 a.c._ 

https://looksmax.org/threads/which-race-has-the-second-highest-smv.42530/


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 31, 2019)

Anyone who's not bbc and who's claiming bbc is "taking over" is a cuck


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Anyone who's not bbc and who's claiming bbc is "taking over" is a cuck


Nah not really.

they just realize the truth for what it is.

it’s a *BBCTAKEOVER*


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 31, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Anyone who's not bbc and who's claiming bbc is "taking over" is a cuck


We've learned our place


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 31, 2019)

It's cope brah 


Bobbu flay said:


> Nah not really.
> 
> they just realize the truth for what it is.
> 
> it’s a *BBCTAKEOVER*


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> It's cope brah


No.

it’s the truth


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> No.
> 
> it’s the truth



No truth for my height.

Also @Squirtoutmabooty stop being such a cuck. it's pathetic.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> No truth for my height.
> 
> Also @Squirtoutmabooty stop being such a cuck. it's pathetic.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


>



Soys me.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Soys me.


*BBC*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> *BBC*



Documents me.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Documents me.



Congo have the biggest documented dick size around the world












*BBC*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Congo have the biggest documented dick size around the world
> 
> View attachment 151793
> View attachment 151794
> ...



The difference between Germany and Congo doesn't seem that big tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> The difference between Germany and Congo doesn't seem that big tbh.



ever heard of bell curve theory?

a small difference means a huge difference in the size of outliers


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 31, 2019)

Women are disgusting as fuck. Call me gay or whatever but if a girl doesnt have signed documentation and proof from an accredited doctor that ahes a virgin i would rather kill her and eat her than be in a relationship with her.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> ever heard of bell curve theory?
> 
> a small difference means a huge difference in the size of outliers



Curves me.

Outliers are outliers, i'm saying in terms of average.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Curves me.
> 
> Outliers are outliers, i'm saying in terms of average.


Average is still bigger? What’s your point


wristcel said:


> View attachment 151804


Lmaoo that’s a horrible pic of her.

Her name is robin I know her irl don’t even try.

If your Not chadlite or a bbc she won’t be interested in you


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Average is still bigger? What’s your point



I never said it wasn't bigger. just thought Germany had smaller on average.

And on a serious note. i have to be honest... who the fuck goes around and does these surveys? do they stop random people on the streets and ask them their dick size?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I never said it wasn't bigger. just thought Germany had smaller on average.
> 
> And on a serious note. i have to be honest... who the fuck goes around and does these surveys? do they stop random people on the streets and ask them their dick size?


Idk I guess dick scientists


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Idk I guess *dick scientists*


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


>


It’s a seirous profession 

they’d be insulted if you laugh at their work


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It’s a seirous profession
> 
> they’d be insulted if you laugh at their work



What is their profession called? it can't be dick scientist can it? lol.


----------

